# My new C50 - some eye candy



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is my new '04 PR14 C50. What an incredible ride, especially coming off of a 20yr old SLX steel Colnago. Me like. Two thumbs up for Tom at GVH - awesome service and great prices - can't say enough good things.

BK


----------



## Paps (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice bike bravo super beau vélo


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

*Fantastic....*

... standard (non-sloping) geometry, Campagnolo, handbuilt wheels- perfect.

-Keith


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Katz agrees. .*



355gts said:


> ... standard (non-sloping) geometry, Campagnolo, handbuilt wheels- perfect.
> 
> -Keith


Exactly what a C50 should look like. No shimano crap or Zipp wheels.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Timeless.


----------



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, guys.

It's my dream bike. And it rides as good as it looks! I was initially somewhat apprehensive about making the move to carbon fiber, but I have no regrets whatsoever. It's quite a machine.

BK


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I had mine built end of 04 beginning 05 and then quit riding for various reasons. Was actually going to sell it, put it on EBAY and the reaction was luke-warm...and during the 10 day sale a friend called me to go for a ride. I had forgotten what a rush it is to ride the machine...I removed it from Ebay after that ride and am slowly getting my legs/wind back.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

wa,wa me wanty a nago, wa,wa


----------

